# raleigh M TRAX FSV 2.0 2006-2007



## Mark82 (14 Aug 2010)

Well as I been looking for a half decent mountain bike I came across one of these..suited my budget so went for it. any one had experience with one or M TRAX systems before...


----------



## plantfit (15 Aug 2010)

Hi Mark82,

M-trax are the top end of the Raleigh range, depending on the model they are nice and light as well as being responsive and generally kitted out with some good gear, I used to work for the Raleigh and always hung my nose over a M trax, never did get one though as I built my own from scratch buying the parts when I could afford them

Roger


----------



## Mark82 (15 Aug 2010)

plantfit said:


> Hi Mark82,
> 
> M-trax are the top end of the Raleigh range, depending on the model they are nice and light as well as being responsive and generally kitted out with some good gear, I used to work for the Raleigh and always hung my nose over a M trax, never did get one though as I built my own from scratch buying the parts when I could afford them
> 
> Roger




http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/raleigh/m-trax-fsv-2.0-2006


----------



## RedBike (16 Aug 2010)

A few years ago you'd have be well advised to have avoid full suspension unless you were spending in excess of £1000. This 'threshold' level where full suspension bikes can compete with a similarly priced hardtail has dramtically fallen. There are now some really good full suspension bikes around at the £500 mark. 


I've got no experiance of the Raleigh bike. This is the only place I can find it for sale and its on at a wopping £600!!!
http://www.richardmarsoncycles.co.uk/index1.html
I'm afraid if the specs right, with an 80mm travel fork and 21 gears / a freewheel this just doesn't hack it as a £600 bike. 

You could have this instead?
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b2s24p1893


I will reserve judgement on the Raleigh until I get to try one / I know what you've paid for it. But if you did pay £600, TAKE IT BACK!


----------



## Mark82 (16 Aug 2010)

Na not £600...... try 50 notes....... :-)


----------

